# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  I cilës kombësi jeni?

## Irvi

Në Republikën e Shqipërisë me një vendim të Këshillit të Ministrave në bashkpunim me INSTAT do të bëhet regjistrimi i popullsis edhe në bazë kombësie përkatse me anë të vetëdeklarimit të secilit. Formulari është bërë publik nga Ministri Pollo.
Nëse juve ju bëhet sot kjo pyetje a mund ti jepni një përgjigje në bazë të këtij formulari.

----------


## strange

Po opsionin katunar pse se ke vendos aty? :P

Shqiptar! Po nuk votova se sondazhi qenka për ata nga Shqipëria vetëm.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Shqipëria në moshën e injorancës.

----------


## Gjinokastra

Jam Kinez ! Dua shkolla mandarinisht ne Vorio-Taivan !  :pa dhembe: 

(Shqiptar = Grek i lashte . Grek modern = jevgjite te kristianizuar)

----------


## busavata

tema asht formulue gabimisht...

----------


## gimche

Sikur mos të isha Shqiptar nuk do ta vizitoja forumin-Shqiptar

----------


## urani29

Me se miri e ke than gimche.

----------


## gimche

> Me se miri e ke than gimche.


Faleminderit!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Protestant.

----------


## Irvi

> tema asht formulue gabimisht...


Nuk e kuptoj ku e referoni këtë gjë pasi kjo temë është hapur për ti dal parantez diçkaje që do të ndodhë nesër. Nëse Ju jeni qytetar i Republikës së Shqipërisë vitin që vjen do tju jepet nga instancat tuaj lokal një formular për tu plotësuar me të gjitha të thënat që unë kam vendosur sipër në sondazh.
Formulari u bë publik para para mediave javën e kaluar dhe besoj se së shpejti do jetë në shtëpinë tuaj.

Gjithsesi nëse keni diçka që duhet korrijaur ma bëni të ditur gjthçka është e korrigjushme.

Miqësisht Irvi

----------


## busavata

> Nuk e kuptoj ku e referoni këtë gjë pasi kjo temë është hapur për ti dal parantez diçkaje që do të ndodhë nesër. Nëse Ju jeni qytetar i Republikës së Shqipërisë vitin që vjen do tju jepet nga instancat tuaj lokal një formular për tu plotësuar me të gjitha të thënat që unë kam vendosur sipër në sondazh.
> Formulari u bë publik para para mediave javën e kaluar dhe besoj se së shpejti do jetë në shtëpinë tuaj.
> 
> Gjithsesi nëse keni diçka që duhet korrijaur ma bëni të ditur gjthçka është e korrigjushme.
> 
> Miqësisht Irvi


une oficiel jam qytetar i republikes se Kosoves

----------


## Elonaa

Rome kush eshte ,duhet te kendoj bukur me siguri!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> tema asht formulue gabimisht...


Tema eshte formuluar drejte.Gabimi eshte;qe eshte e shkruajtur shqip.

----------


## busavata

> Tema eshte formuluar drejte.Gabimi eshte;qe eshte e shkruajtur shqip.


protestant = Rebel

----------


## Irvi

> Sikur mos të isha Shqiptar nuk do ta vizitoja forumin-Shqiptar


S'jam dakort me atë që thoni, ky forum është i lirë për të gjithë që dinë shqip.
Pytja që unë kam vendosur do ti drejtohet çdo qytetari të Republikës së Shqipërisë qoftë ky i çfarë do lloj kombësie. 
Mos harrojm se të gjithë qytetarët e Republikës së Shqipërisë e njohin Gjuhën Shqipe pasi ajo ka mëse 75 vjet që është e detyrushme qoftë kjo për qytear të gjitha kombësive që banojn në territorin e RSH.
Unë i referohem:
Neni 14 të Kushtetutës të Republikës së Shqipërisë

1. Gjuha zyrtare në Republikën e Shqipërisë është shqipja.
Linku është këtu http://www.president.al/shqip/kushtetuta.asp

Këtu shoh që ka votuar një qytetar i RSH por që i përket kombësis Vllehe pra qëndrimi juaj bie posht me këtë fakt.
Mund të shtroni argumentët tuaj mbi temën ato do jenë gjithmon të mirëpritura.

----------


## Irvi

> Tema eshte formuluar drejte.Gabimi eshte;qe eshte e shkruajtur shqip.


Të gjithë qytetarët e Republikës së Shqipërisë e njohin Gjuhën Shqipe pasi ajo ka mëse 75 vjet që është e detyrushme qoftë kjo për qytear të gjitha kombësive që banojn në territorin e RSH.
Unë i referohem:
Neni 14 të Kushtetutës të Republikës së Shqipërisë

1. Gjuha zyrtare në Republikën e Shqipërisë është shqipja.
Linku është këtu http://www.president.al/shqip/kushtetuta.asp

----------


## gimche

> S'jam dakort me atë që thoni, ky forum është i lirë për të gjithë që dinë shqip.
> Pytja që unë kam vendosur do ti drejtohet çdo qytetari të Republikës së Shqipërisë qoftë ky i çfarë do lloj kombësie. 
> Mos harrojm se të gjithë qytetarët e Republikës së Shqipërisë e njohin Gjuhën Shqipe pasi ajo ka mëse 75 vjet që është e detyrushme qoftë kjo për qytear të gjitha kombësive që banojn në territorin e RSH.
> Unë i referohem:
> Neni 14 të Kushtetutës të Republikës së Shqipërisë
> 
> 1. Gjuha zyrtare në Republikën e Shqipërisë është shqipja.
> Linku është këtu http://www.president.al/shqip/kushtetuta.asp
> 
> ...


Fillimisht faleminderit për sqarime, së dyti unë nuk përgjithsova asgjë pra fola për vetën dhe nëse e ke lexuar më vëmendje postimin tim unë kam thënë:



> Sikur mos të isha Shqiptar nuk do ta vizitoja forumin-Shqiptar


Mirëpo nëse nuk e ke lexuar postimin me vëmendje është problemi juaj, pra unë thashë 


> nuk do ta vizitoja


 e jo "nuk do ta vizitonim" ketu mendoj se ekziston dallimi

Flm për mirëkuptim :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> protestant = Rebel


Kombesia e rebeleve qe protestojn-me pelqen.

----------


## Jack Watson

*Jam Gjerman....*

----------


## Irvi

> Fillimisht faleminderit për sqarime, së dyti unë nuk përgjithsova asgjë pra fola për vetën dhe nëse e ke lexuar më vëmendje postimin tim unë kam thënë:
> 
> Mirëpo nëse nuk e ke lexuar postimin me vëmendje është problemi juaj, pra unë thashë  e jo "nuk do ta vizitonim" ketu mendoj se ekziston dallimi
> 
> Flm për mirëkuptim


Kuptoj çfarë doni të thoni.
Falemindeit!

----------

